# Turtle Thread



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 1, 2010)

(not sure if there is one already couldn't find it)

Well I'm looking for some ideas before I jump into anything. So I would LOVE to see some pictures of Turtle setups ! and describe whats going on (filters lights etc).


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 1, 2010)

Nothing ?!


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 1, 2010)

are you still there


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's my setup.


----------



## Gusbus (Aug 1, 2010)

thats mad


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2010)

Thankyou.



Gusbus said:


> thats mad


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 1, 2010)

Love it, Gordo! 

But... where are the turtles?? :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 1, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Love it, Gordo!
> 
> But... where are the turtles?? :lol:


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 1, 2010)

You need a toilet in there and some fake books. Then you can chill on the toilet


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 1, 2010)

Mate that setup is AMAZING..I'm so jealous. My brother has shown an interest in turtles so I'll get help both with the cash involved and labor haha. And I'm in the Merrylands Area. (still talking it over)


Also would love to see the Turtles everyone has as well (not just the setup)


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Here's my setup.


wow makes me wanna buy turtles mate top job


----------



## imalizard (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 1, 2010)

Awww, he looks happy  kinda.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 1, 2010)

heres my turtles setups


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow.. These have given me heaps of ideas ! Keep them coming


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 1, 2010)

In indoor setups they need UV light,heater,lamp and a filter right ?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 2, 2010)

Bump !


----------



## spongebob (Aug 3, 2010)

To hang out with the really serious turtle folks go to this forum with heaps of set up ideas:

Australian Freshwater Turtles


----------



## squishi (Aug 3, 2010)

man seeing all of these set ups makes me feel bad. my turtle is a big boy his shell length would easily be 15cm he lives in one of those blue tarp metal frame kiddys swiiming pool. He does seem to love being in it though he like to shift his furniture around a lot I think he likes feng sui.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 3, 2010)

spongebob said:


> To hang out with the really serious turtle folks go to this forum with heaps of set up ideas:
> 
> Australian Freshwater Turtles



Made an account yesterday  And have been reading up on their caresheets


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone have any more indoor enclosure pictures ?


----------



## anntay (Aug 5, 2010)

ok this is Squirtle he is new to the family and untile he gets bigger this is his home and he seems to love it in his 2 1/2 foot tank. as u can see he has a heater and filter tlus his uv light two docking areas plants and feeder fish swimming around.we got him on sunday just gone.


----------



## Funkstaa (Aug 5, 2010)

Good idea linking in with the freshwater turtle site Craig's caresheets are awsome...One other thing you'll need is a dock hey  great place to train them to eat so they don't dirty up the water as much, they're shy at first but they will eat up there eventually...I've changed my tank a bit since the pic so I'll try get some new pics for you with their hide tunnels etc...Good luck!


----------



## Mezzabird (Aug 5, 2010)

Pacer has trashed her tank again so not putting up any pics right now.....

I will suggest spend money on a really good filter that is for a bigger tank then what you have. They're messy sods. I buy plantss for madam to trash and eat. Gives her soemthing to do for a little while.

Love the outdoor set ups and definitely getting some ideas for when Pacer gets a little bigger, although she's not far off going outside now.


----------



## Kitah (Aug 5, 2010)

The hatchy tank- 2ft. I regret buying a tank so small, and wish I'd gone straight to at least 4ft- they seem to love the space, provided you still provide hiding spots, warmth and a good basking spot. Also note that this layout in this piccy didn't have anywhere for the turt to really hide- they do need places to hide






First upgrade- 4ft tank (approx 150L capacity)

















second upgrade- 4ft x 2ft x 2ft tank (400L capacity)













he's now in a ~700L custom bath outside, which I don't really have any new pictures of, sorry!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! These have given me so many Ideas! I'm thinking of two ESN which will start off indoors and when me and my bro have spare creativity/time we will set up an outdoor pond  Loving the pics! Keep them coming people!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 15, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 17, 2010)

great pictures, more please.

I had a turtle 10 or so years back. But somehow, he escaped his outdoor enclosure!!


----------



## samson (Sep 24, 2010)

These are our two little saw shells


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 24, 2010)

MARY RIVER TURTLES 
the grass thing on their head looks AWESOME lol just ask local petshop on what the best setup would be .......if there helpful


----------



## zeke (Sep 24, 2010)

do all turtles need to be put in an outdoor enclosure or can they be kept inside?


----------



## animallove (Sep 24, 2010)

we used to have our two adult turtles (one passed away) in an out door pond that was in the ground and had big rocks and everything in there and it looked great but one day on of them managed to get out and wandered away and didnt get found for two weeks so i recommend if you have it in the ground have either chicken wire over the top or garden edging around the edge. a better way would be the have it out of the ground. now we have the one adult turtle thats left in a bath that my parents got from the business that they own (a tile business) because it arrived with a tiny chip. it looks pretty boring but u can make it look really good with plants around it and we have rocks in there so it can get into the sun and dry off. you just need to make sure that the plug has room to drain and its easy as to clean. and my two baby ones are in an indoor tank ill post photos tomorrow.


----------



## mrdestiny (Sep 26, 2010)

Check my website for more ideas on ponds, filtration etc
Turtle Town Sydney - home for unwanted turtles, turtles for sale, turtles adopted, turtle breeder.


----------



## animallove (Sep 27, 2010)

this is my big turtle Yurtle right after i cleaned out his bath on Saturday. he loves it. and you can put plants around the bath and on the bath corner to make it less boring. i have it proped up on bricks so the water can drain out and i just wacked a bit of hession stuff in front of it to hide the bricks and the under bit of the bath. its average but cheap as


----------



## animallove (Sep 27, 2010)

this is my baby Ruufus the first day i got him. my bestfriend and i bought it together and now we've had him about 6 or 7 months and he's alot bigger. we also have another that is the same age, had it for about 3 months.


----------



## Andrais (Sep 27, 2010)

how do u use the bath tubs? do u just put in the plug it comes with to stop the water from coming out? brilliant idea  i know people who own a tile business who would be more than welcome to give me a bath tub, im so getting a turtle for good now  i would have heaps of fun creating a pond for a turtle in a bath tub so many ideas i have rushing through my head!


----------



## animallove (Sep 28, 2010)

you can see in my pictures i have rocks over the plug. we have two flat rocks side by side with the plug inbetween and then the bigger rock that is visible sits on them two and cover the plug and the turtle can climb up and sun bake on the rock. and in summer if the sun shines fully on the water the water gets algae in it really quickly so we just have a board over the top of half of it which allows the turtle to get sun but the water to stay cleaner for longer.


----------

